# Small Rapala X-rap



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Anybody tried ones of the new XR04 or XR06 model x-raps? Based on how good the larger models are I recon they might be worth a shot as an alternative to SX40's and the likes.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Only really had any luck with the Xrap-6 in Olive  
Have just gotten a couple of the Xrap-4's and do like the look of this size a bit better ;-) .


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

i got one of the little tiny x-raps last week and had a couple of casts, about five casts in all actually resulting in one tiny tailor and a medium size bream. so i guess i cant complain about the results but just really found this lure really difficult to cast a long distance. i will definately give it another go soon though the finish on these lures is really top notch


----------



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

I've used all but the 4cm Xrap with great success.Specially the white colour at night around the lights.
I fitted the 6cm model with lighter splitrings for bream over weed beds & featherless rear treble for even more action at super slow retrieves.
I saw my mate use the 4cm Xrap last night .The action is just as good as the other sizes.
You can see rapala hasn't got the experiance in the ultra light lures with there big splitrings.allthough they are ballanced and suspend nicely.
All but the 4cm cast like a dream w'ith their drop down longcast mechanism.
The longcast mech.in the 4cm model doesnt seem as pronounsed and at only 2grams it might cast a little better without the feathered rear treble.
Yeh, I want sum!


----------



## Lukeyboy83 (Oct 28, 2010)

Keep runnin those SX40's lad, they are gold!


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

just an update. i have given my little xrap a bit more of a workout and im liking it more and more. it doesnt cast as bad as i first thought and have picked up a few nice perch with it aswell


----------

